#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Как вообще издают буддийские книги?

## Маша_ла

Где, как, сколько стоит?
Есть уже давно переведенная книга ЕС Сакья Тризина, ее надо отредактировать и издать. Предположим, отредактировать я смогу или привлечем нашего лучшего редактора за денежку, а сколько стоит издать, где издавать? Книга небольшая, но хорошая. Как бы соориентироваться по ценам и издательствам? Уже с конкретными цифрами, наверное, будет проще искать спонсоров или как-то продвигать дальше этот проект.. уже почти 4-летней давности))

----------

Ometoff (03.08.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Вот хорошее издательство: http://www.pvost.org/pv/

Они издавали нашу книжку в прошлом году. Цена была адская, но у нас книжка большого формата с сотней полноцветных картинок, так что не показатель. Попробуйте с ними связаться, они вам примерную цену смогут прикинуть.

----------

Маша_ла (10.12.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо, у нас без картинок вообще или с черно-белыми, как тонким карандашом нарисованными.. Только обложка цветная, мягкая. Надо найти подходящее издательство первым делом, а потом уже деньги изыскивать))

----------


## Антончик

Ну а если всем подряд разослать предложения и увидеть общую картину, разбег условий по предложениям и т.д.?
Никто не укусит, как говорили в детстве. )

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Спасибо, у нас без картинок вообще или с черно-белыми, как тонким карандашом нарисованными.. Только обложка цветная, мягкая. Надо найти подходящее издательство первым делом, а потом уже деньги изыскивать))


Ну так и свяжитесь с "петербургским востоковедением", они вам цену смогут посчитать. Она от тиража зависит, от объема и т. д. У нас себестоимость одного экземпляра получилась порядка 900 руб., но, повторюсь, это при большом формате книги (примерно с A4 размером), 280 страниц, 108 полноцветных картинок и с твердой обложкой. У вас, думаю, должно получиться в районе 100 руб. себестоимости за экземпляр.

----------

Маша_ла (10.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

*Антончик,* а всем подряд - это кому? Прямо всем-всем, которые есть на свете? Т.е., в рунете?

*Tashi_Tsering,* спасибо, уже написала им.

----------


## Антончик

> *Антончик,* а всем подряд - это кому? Прямо всем-всем, которые есть на свете? Т.е., в рунете?
> 
> *Tashi_Tsering,* спасибо, уже написала им.


Я так понимаю вопрос в техническом выпуске книги - то есть в том чтобы напечатать. Вот все, кто этим занимается, видимо. Хотя кто вам мешает их фильтровать по какому-то признаку?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да, будем разбираться. Какие еще издательства буд. лит-ры в РФ есть?

----------


## Бо

> Ну да, будем разбираться. Какие еще издательства буд. лит-ры в РФ есть?


Ориентали, Ганга, Евразия. Вообще можно на озоне и дхарма.ру посмотреть, из тех, что издают популярные книги на буддийскую тематику.

----------

Маша_ла (11.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Ну да, будем разбираться. Какие еще издательства буд. лит-ры в РФ есть?


Уддияна еще.
http://www.uddiyana.ru/

----------

Маша_ла (11.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Где, как, сколько стоит?
> Есть уже давно переведенная книга ЕС Сакья Тризина, ее надо отредактировать и издать. Предположим, отредактировать я смогу или привлечем нашего лучшего редактора за денежку, а сколько стоит издать, где издавать? Книга небольшая, но хорошая. Как бы соориентироваться по ценам и издательствам? Уже с конкретными цифрами, наверное, будет проще искать спонсоров или как-то продвигать дальше этот проект.. уже почти 4-летней давности))


Эх, Маша-Маша...
Кто. как не вы, за последние 7 лет, наверняка многое узнали о книгоиздании. Судя по всему ваш "воз" и ныне на там...
С другой стороны, еще не все потеряно. Похоже, что живые существа еще воспринимают ваши "намерения " всерьёз. )))

Не останавливайтесь, рано или поздно, несмотря на проходящие впустую годы, я уверен, вы сделаете эту книгу.
Всего наилучшего! )))

----------

Маша_ла (11.12.2014)

----------


## Маша_ла

В Уддияну написала. Пока везде тишина))

Алекс.. Спасибо, конечно, за лестную оценку моих годов)) Но я, как бы, изначально должна была книгу перевести, что и сделала в срочном порядке еще в 2010 г. Потом спонсор хотел отдать ее в редактуру и издавать, но вышло так, что у спонсора изменились обстоятельства. И вот я, случайно найдя этот перевод на своем компе, подумала, что хорошо бы довести это дело до конца, тем более, что книжка действительно классная и мне и другим во много помогла. Посмотрим, что получится. В конце концов, можно выложить ее и в инете, но хотелось бы все же в бумажном виде ее издать. Думаю, что Святейшество был бы рад. А уж мы-то))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Уддияну написала. Пока везде тишина))


А зачем вам непременно издательство? Если рассчитываете издать за счет спонсора, - кроме верстки и типографии вам ничего не понадобится..

----------


## Маша_ла

А как еще, кроме личных средств, можно издавать такого рода книги? 
Издательство надо, чтобы все было, как следует - исбн, и пр.)) Так-то можно и на принтере распечатать))

----------


## Аурум

> А как еще, кроме личных средств, можно издавать такого рода книги?


Найти спонсора, например.

----------


## Аурум

*Маша_ла*, гуглите "краудфандинг".
Ну, и еще гляньте эту тему как пример.

----------

Антончик (12.12.2014), Маша_ла (12.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Издательство надо, чтобы все было, как следует - исбн, и пр.)) Так-то можно и на принтере распечатать))


Если у вас будут деньги на издание, любое издательство даст вам исбн.




> А как еще, кроме личных средств, можно издавать такого рода книги?


Если издательство сочтет ваш проект коммерческим.

----------

К. Дордже (05.01.2015), Маша_ла (12.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Какой примерно объем книги (кол-во знаков с пробелами по статистике Ворда)?

----------


## Маша_ла

Объем примерно 160-170 страниц, из расчета 1800 знаков с пробелами/1 стр.

Аурум, спасибо, буду изучать))

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

А может сделать электронную версию книжки? Я бы помог, опыт есть...

----------

